# Big Cottonwood River (Sat and Tues)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Having been after pike for so long it was time to return to a river setting.

Saturday - Fished for 30 mins and managed this brown trout and lost a couple of other browns.









Then I got this surprise................









Never have got a rainbow torut out of the BCR 









So I tried a brookie hole I knew of. Nope just spooked a few fish is all.

Tuesday - Fished 2 spots in just 1 hour. I managed this brown...









Then I lost 1 other brown and got a few good bites. Somehow I managed to spook over 20 fish during my time there. The flows are low and clear so stealth is important.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Second fish looks like a cutt or hybrid.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice Job! Beautiful colors.


----------



## hunter57 (Nov 6, 2012)

nice, in my younger years i used to fish that creek all the time.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

those fish are perfect size for pike lures


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

I think you tye dye twins are worse fishaholics then me......you guys are seriously addicted....


----------

